# Dug out an old deer hunting album



## Son

Recently did one for the bowhunting thread. Now here's a few old pictures of my gun hunting years. Alabama from 75 thru the early 80's. 

First buck ever rattled up


----------



## Son

Heard this buck and another fighting one morning. Slipped in there and put up a stand. Got this one the next morning.


----------



## Son

The outhouse nine point. Several had seen this buck get up and run off when they went to the outhouse. So, I went down there with the 06 and got him.


----------



## GAGE

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Son

Over 200 and palmated. Shot him running at about 80 yards, hit him twice.


----------



## Son

First saw this buck bowhunting. Got him three years later with a rifle. He was 7.5 years old


----------



## Son

This was our old Alabama Macon co. hunt camp


----------



## Son

This was a good morning


----------



## Son

Deer in ice? Rained then turned freezing.


----------



## Son

This club member came up with only two days to hunt, so I put him in my favorite stand. He got these in two mornings.


----------



## Son

A buddy said he had never killed a decent buck. So, I put him in stands for a week. He killed four dandys. This is the best with a drop tine. That's me standing. I'm an registered Alabama guide, so I guess had to do it.


----------



## toyota4x4h

AWESOME PICS! Reminds me of some of my dad. Hey you wouldnt happen to remember the name of that hat your wearing in the first pic would you? Ive been trying to find one for years and cant.


----------



## MFOSTER

nice pics noticed you didnt have a scent blocker suit either


----------



## Son

Can't remember the names of my favorite hats, but havn't come across any in years. Just wearing caps these days, any color from red to blue. I bought the first fourwheeler to make it to my area. It was a good one, and lasted for years.

Our roads were not the best in Alabama, and most you wouldn't even try with a truck. This is me on my ice breaking Suzuki.


----------



## Son

Camo tie given to me by Bill Wadsworth, founder of the bowhunters education program. 1970's.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Awesome pics! Son, your a big buck killing machine Thanx for sharin!


----------



## Mac

great thanks for sharing,


----------



## Son

I don't worry too much about scent, except for my trail going in and out. Scrub my sneakers on pine or cedar limbs, and don't touch anything in or out.

Here's my last two good bucks, both SW Ga bucks. 2009, weighed 250 on 300 pound scales.






2010 buck didn't quite make 200, but he had rutted out.






Sure hope I can continue my streak of luck for many more years. Will be 70 next birthday.


----------



## hoghunter2009

if im still killing deer like those when im your age god will be Blessed me good man or them some nice deer my hat is off to you thank for shearing  with us


----------



## Mangler

Thanks for sharing. Looks like you had some good times!


----------



## snookdoctor

Son, you have had some great times. Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## 35 Whelen

toyota4x4h said:


> AWESOME PICS! Reminds me of some of my dad. Hey you wouldnt happen to remember the name of that hat your wearing in the first pic would you? Ive been trying to find one for years and cant.



I believe that is called a Jones style hat.


----------



## gacowboy

Those are AWESOME pics!! Nice bucks,Thanks for sharing with us.
How did you get the piebald buck mounted?


----------



## Son

I do my own taxidermy, been a taxidermist since 1957


----------



## gacowboy

Awesome, nice work on some mighty fine bucks!
I hope I am still gettin' after them when I am 70.


----------



## Son

Found a few more pictures


----------



## Son




----------



## Son




----------



## Son

HOpe I'm not duplicating

This old buck was eating a fellows sweet potato patch up. He came to our camp and ask for help. Three days later I killed this old deer, His teeth were really worn down. He weighed 258 pounds, and was taken in Macon Co. Al. Creek Stand.


----------



## Son

Hanging


----------



## Son

Here's another piebald, i've killed 7 of em over the years.


----------



## Son

had to ride in sitting on him, too big for this little 185
A gamewarden friend putting in food plots on the tractor


----------



## kmckinnie

Can't wait to see whats hanging up this year son.


----------



## Son

I'm with ya on that Km, and who knows, my luck may hold out for another season. One thing for sure, I'll get some good naps in my popups. And we'll eat good in camp. We have some new members this season, and they're going to be a pleasure to hunt with. Knowing some of em are cooks..

This old buck hung up on me for about 45 minutes before he finally stepped out where I could get a shot. Smart one.


----------



## Son

I like to rattle, more than grunt. Don't mind sharing how i do it. When rattling I always make sure there's an open pond or area downwind. Or a road, to keep em from downwinding me. I have had em come from across a road, of from the other side of a pond opening. But usually when that happens, I have a shot opportunity before they wind me. I like to tickle and rub the antlers more than banging em. Do it very long, and you'll get caught.


----------



## jcinpc

Son said:


> HOpe I'm not duplicating
> 
> This old buck was eating a fellows sweet potato patch up. He came to our camp and ask for help. Three days later I killed this old deer, His teeth were really worn down. He weighed 258 pounds, and was taken in Macon Co. Al. Creek Stand.



BUSTED....OMG, wait till the fellers on the board see this,after all these years. I have finally found a picture of you smiling, I gotta call Boscuba/Bobrownie/Boknapper and let him in on this.
Great pics Son looks like you might have to go ahead and extend that one room.
This just goes to show you like alot of us know, you dont need all that fancy expensive crap they sell to kill a deer. I still like flannel shirts and jeans. I knew an old guy when I was kid hunting , he killed more deer walking from stump to stump smoking cigarettes than all the others in our club


----------



## swamp hunter

Good Job Son !!. Ain,t gonna find any Bucks like that down here in the Glades. I,ve been moving My Operations up North some too.
This Dry Ground huntin sure is nice !!


----------



## Son

I hear ya Swamp Hunter. Even though the deer are larger in Ga, I still miss hunting in Collier and Lee counties. It's easier hunting up here, and that agrees with my age ya might say. I know hunting down there is nothing like it was when I hunted South Fl. Back in the day, it seems most everything was legal. We ate curlews, squirrels, rabbits, swamp cabbage, and once in a while. We had turkey or deer. Some areas had lots of hogs, we would kill one once in awhile, but only a small one, what we could cook up and eat in one day. Way back in the swamp, the nearest town was Immokalee and it was too much of a trip out to get ice or to put game in the icehouse there. Even if we got ice, it didn't last long due to the warm weather. I remember when we hunted the Corkscrew Swamp, in fact, no place down there was off limits when I was coming up.

My first turkeys, two hens. Collier Co. Fl, not too far west of Lake Trafford


----------



## Son

Here's a picture taken in the Citrus Management area, 70's. I was muzzleloader hunting with Major J.O. Brown and Sgt Bob Poole of the Florida Game and Fish when JO shot this buck that had an arrow in it from the preceeding bowseason. I jumped the buck and yelled to JO, that it was a legal buck that needed to be shot. He hit the darn thing running wide open. I was impressed.


----------



## Son

I also like to take pictures of bucks where they fall. Here's a couple


----------



## Son

Here's another picture that was handy.

He fell in a marsh area, right at his rub. It was a long shot and I didn't know water was out there until I went out to check him out. It was 38 degrees and I had on sneakers.


----------



## Son

I have a full body shot of this buck, but can't find it. Here's how he looked when I walked up to him. I usually carry my camera. 9 point, rattled up.


----------



## Son

This old buck proved, it's always best to look around real good before you get down from your stand. I had rattled a few times and seen nothing. It was about 10:30 AM and the cold was beginning to get the best of me. Decided to get down, but one last look around first. Looked behind me, and there he stood, looking right at me. 1990's

How you like my camo, think I had on a bright blue jacket that morning too.


----------



## willholl79

Son, you are a buck killing machine!  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mclellandk

Great pics!  I been huntin in macon and bullock counties all my life. What part of macon co. Did you hunt in?


----------



## tony2001577

cool pictures !! thanks for posting !


----------



## Son

Back in the 70's and 80's we had 2400 acres leased on Tanyard Creek. Creek Stand, Warrior Stand, right near Old AB Donners store. The place was super until farming moved out. Then we had too many deer for the carrying capacity. Auburn advised us to take out hundreds, or they would be dying anyway. Took three years to knock the numbers down and buck weights went down to around 125 pounds, that was a big one. The racks went south too. But about four years later, we began killing 200 pounders again with 20 inch racks. White Oak plantation outbid us in the late 80's and we moved to Norton Creek in Bullock Co. Al. Nice deer, but they just didn't have great antlers, usually weak or no brow tines. 86 or 7 I took up the lease I now have in SW Ga. It took a few years, but we've finally got it up to snuff. Now, some are wondering what we did with all those deer. Don't worry, we gave many of em to the locals etc, and they quit stealing from our camp.. Some were in such bad shape, they were not fit to eat.  In fact, there was a stink started by somebody who took pictures of a whole buck before it was buried. He took it to the property owner and DNR and said we were wasting deer. Nobody came and ask why that buck had been discarded. When killed, it was skin and bones, a back leg had been broken by a vehicle, the meat was green and black looking. I would like to have seen that person who took the picture, and started the stink, eat some of it. I will always believe that was part of why we lost that lease, and believe the guilty person was a gamewarden we had expelled from our club for abusing his free membership. By subleasing when we were not there. How do i know? Went up un announced one time, and collected over 20 names of people hunting our lease who were not in our club. None of em knew anything was wrong, and didn't know about our club. Most of us lived in Fl at the time. Sad to say, but bad folks can be found most anywhere.


----------



## Son

Now, a word about our leases in Bullock Co. Al. We had 2400 acres leased from a fellow in Montgomery, and 80 acres adjoining it on the backside. We wanted the 80 for access from the back. Leased that 80 for several years before we had any problem. Then one season, different people started showing up, hunting on the 80 acres. Seems the woman in Hurtsboro was  selling leases to everybody that showed up. Nobody got their money back I might add. Then we found out, several family members shared ownership of that 80. And all of em were beginning to sell hunting rights on it. I left Alabama that year, so don't know how that turned out. I've heard of other Al properties having the same problem. So watch out when you lease from an individual, might be good to check em out at the courthouse first.

Ga buck


----------



## mclellandk

That area around warrior stand has always had a great deer herd. Many plantations around there now. We own 1000 acres in bullock co. Amd my family owns around 5000 in macon and bullock. Used to hunt alot around ft. Davis. Those old pictures bring back alot of memories of my early deer huntin days around them parts. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## mclellandk

We used to have access to 1000s of acres to hunt in the late 70s and early 80s. Nobody cared to much about deer. Mostly quail and turkey hunters around there then . We mostly quail hunted then.i vividly remember many 150-160 inch deer we used to run up in ditches and fencerows around soybean fields while quail huntin.land has gotton really expensive around there now for lease. 25.00/ac isnt uncommon.gotta love that old prarie mud around there!


----------



## Son

Best I got at Tanyard measures 152 and something. He's an 8 point. I did see some better, but never got a good shot at em. Like you say, they would be laying in fence rows along the fields. Not in the wood during the day. They knew what hunting pressure was. There was one particular buck I was after for a couple years, missed him one archery season. Night hunters killed him in the Kudzoo patch out next to country rd 10. And bragged about it all over Hurtsboro.


----------



## mclellandk

There are alot of big deer shot there every year by the local folks that nobody hears about. They try to keep it quiet. I know of several book deer that were never recorded .the golden triangle area where macon bullock and montgomery co.s are is fantastic. They kill some big non-typicals there every year.hunting pressure is still heavy unlike the early 80s. I guide there in january and i think we got 10bucks  between 115-135 in 2 weeks last year. Luv that january rut!!!!! My hunters saw and missed several 140-150 inch deer also. It is still good  but i miss the soybean days.i used to hunt a good bit on the old sehoy plantation . Man those were some memories


----------



## Son

Sehoy and Enon plantations. Our Al leases were next to those two large plantations.
I agree, that sticky clay dirt would sure stick to everything. Every step you got taller, until you found a log to scrape some off. Fourwheeler tires would get it so thick the mud would be scraping the fenders. Same on our trucks. And you know, nothing was flat around there, deep hollows and ridges.

I'm not in this picture, was the camera man. Three of us took nice bucks this morning in Miller Co. Ga. The wide 10 in the truck is mine.


----------



## Son

1980's, Miller Co. Ga.

And, that's the camo I was wearing.


----------



## Son




----------



## Son

The antlers above the boar was killed in Collier Co. Fl.
The boar is an archery kill, one arrow at 20 yards, NW Fl. Some people pull the teeth on boars. I don't and mounted this hog as he was.


----------



## Son

Cowhorns we used to carry in South Floridas Big Cypress country. If you got lost or needed help, you blew your horn. The black one is mine, the smaller one belonged to my Dad, and the other was a  friends. The oldest horn was made in the 40's. Mine and my Dads were made sometime around 1950.
The horns were shaped using a drill for the small hole A knife for scoring, and scraped with broken glass until thin enough to make a good sound, and to shape the mouth piece. Took days, but back when these were made. We didn't have tv, cellphones, video games, nor air conditioning. After chores and school was done, what else was there to do, but scrape a cowhorn, or whittle a stick. Couldn't fish, frog gig or hunt all the time.


----------



## mclellandk

Love those arrowheads!  Mounts look great also.  Headed over there this weekend to start plowin. Cant wait.i love the diversity that area has. On our farms we got bottomland , ridges, cutovers, young palnted pine, big upland hardwood ridges, 30yo planted pine and such. Holds alot of critters.


----------



## Son

Been deer hunting for 60 years already, boy time flys.


----------



## Son

I used to get serous about the food plots. We now use a smaller tractor.


----------



## Son

Getting mayhaws for jelly making. Do it ever year that there's mayhaws. You ought to have seen the big gator we ran off from here before we began shaking trees and scooping the berries off the water. Me and ol Jim. If Jim had seen the size of that gator, bet he wouldn't have been out that deep.


----------



## Son

The rope where I used to hang what I didn't want to mount.


----------



## Son

Bet ya'll think all I do is hunt. I like to fish too. Lake Seminole bass


----------



## Son

One of the stands we have up for the old guys..and our women hunters as well.....  lol


----------



## Son




----------



## HORJUA

man you have been truley blessed thanks for the picts may god bless you to many more god hunts


----------



## bfriendly

I think it is US who have been blessed with your presence, Son.............I have truly enjoyed this thread..........My favorite part is the Piebald Mount---AWESOME!!

I wish this world had more folks like you!

God Bless you and yours...........Thanks for sharing


----------



## Son

It's started again, we had to clear lots of trees from our two properties. Last system that went thru Ms,and Al, let us have wind and some small tornados.  Two chainsaws and two weekends did it.


----------



## Son

Located another old deer hunting album.  A Gamewarden friend ask me to put this young fellow in a stand where he could kill a nice buck. First day, put him up and he killed the buck with the wild sticker rack. Second day, put him in another stand and he killed the perfect ten. One point can't be seen.


----------



## Son

Alabama, Remember when it was a deer a day, and we had to work all year with two weeks vacation. Here's one of my vacation weeks. Yep, it was in Jan, and was very cold.


----------



## Son

This is the only time I hunted Lee County Al. Gamewarden friend invited me to go with him. I heard this buck coming. He had a leg without a foot. Here he came, thump, thump, thump, the ground was frozen. From the scars, it appeared he had lost the foot to fence wire. Nice big buck, small rack.


----------



## Son

Just to show, I like to hunt turkeys too. Here's an old turkey picture. I have no idea how many gobblers have fell to this old shotgun. I bought the 12 guage Sears from a feller for 30 bucks, in 1967 or 66 can't remember for sure. And am still knocking em down with it. It's also a great buckshot gun with number 1 buck. This is an Alabama gobbler.


----------



## Son

Alabama way back when.


----------



## Son

Long time friend who passed on last year. We enjoyed many hunts together. Mike Harrell of Tampa.


----------



## Son

Here's an old buddy, John Davis hunting with me in Alabama some years back. Got John into bowhunting, and he owned several archery shops in the Tampa Bay area at one time. This photo may be in the late 70's


----------



## Son

That's my Dad on your right, the fellow on your left killed this bear in Collier Co. Fl. 1963. And that was after we all agreed, not to shoot bears.


----------



## gacowboy

I really enjoy looking at these pictures, you have truly been blessed with some good days!!
I like seeing that woodland camo, Like you I have gotten many a deer back in those days with a M-65  army green field jacket and blue jeans.
Keep on posting some more.


----------



## Son

Several years ago, bought a new .45 cal muzzleloader and had to try it out. Shot this little buck at about 80 yards.


----------



## Son

That's me on the right. This fellow is now my neighbor, but back when this picture was taken. He had just joined my club in Alabama. 1980 or 82 something. He came up, and said. "I'll let you mount all bucks you can put me on 8 points or better". I was operating a full time taxidermy shop at the time. Mounted four nice bucks that he took that week. Not the one he's holding here.


----------



## Mac

I continue to enjoy your post


----------



## Redbug

I have been following along. The good old days.
We won't see days like that anymore. It's good to document things like this so they are not forgotten.

By the way...all those deer were killed without the fancy dancy camo, scent killers, ghillie suits, face paints, special soaps, super duper buck scent attractors, plastic buck rattle bags, super high and thick snake leggin's, special caliber ultra-military looking super optic rifles...like today?

What a great life! Boy, I am sure enjoying the pictures!


----------



## Son

Early 90's. Somebody gave me this nice jacket, it's long since been worn out. From what I've seen on TV, I killed a bunch of cull bucks. Here's one of em.  It was a shooter to me. After all, he came to the antlers looking for a fight.


----------



## spurandrack

I hunted for many years in Lowndes county between Mt. Willing and fort deposit and brags area. Back then we hunted paper company land. Man I miss those days but back in my teens we leased land over here in middle georgia, never went back. 

Now, I would give anything to walk ground with my son that my father and I walked over. Got to stop....

s&r


----------



## Tugboat1

Thank you kindly for the trip down your memory lane ... really enjoyed it.


----------



## Son

For those interested, I have also posted a thread under bowhunting. Pulled out an old bowhunting album.


----------



## Son

This ol Orlando Clipper is retired at present, but since 1954, it's seen many a hunt in places where a boat was needed. It's hauled gators, deer, hogs, etc.. along with all of us who were involved. Often ran a 7.5 Evinrude. Then in the 70's moved up to an 18 HP Evinrude to make the trips a little faster. Can you find the peacock? How about the anchor, made by pouring lead into an ol coffee can. The can's since rusted away.


----------



## grouper throat

Great thread Son and impressive kills also.


----------



## Son

The mayhaws don't produce ever year, but when they do. I make jelly. Mayhaws are of the Hawthorne family of trees, and in South Georgia, it's a favorite for making jelly. They look and taste like a small apple about the size of a good akern. As you look at this picture, just imagine, mayhaw jelly on camp bisquits and real butter.


----------



## Son

Old hunt camp from years past, in SW Ga. We're still hunting the same woods, but had to relocate the camp several miles away because the land where the camp was, sold.
This was two campers with a room built between em, with roof over.


----------



## Son

On the hit list for this season, have pictures of a couple I would like to see.

Hope he doesn't break his rack this year.


----------



## Son

This one would do too.






Or, this one'


----------



## Mountainbuck

awsome great accomplishments


----------



## Buck Dropper

Son said:


> First saw this buck bowhunting. Got him three years later with a rifle. He was 7.5 years old



That is an absolutely amazing buck!


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS

Awesome enjoyed the pictures and thanks for sharing


----------



## jiminbogart

Great pictures and stories! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Son

Thanks Ya'll, hope to add a new story or two this season.


----------



## Da Possum

Great thread Son!  Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## livin outdoors

You are the kinda guy I would like to have around camp.I could stay up all night looking at photo's and hearing the stories behind each one.Thanks for the post.


----------



## APPierce0628

My gawsh! Those are all hosses!  sweet man! Take me hunting plz.


----------



## Son

Visited a hunt camp near my hunting woods. Nice fellers, and it seems they're into letting the young bucks walk for the most part too. No restrictions on kids and those who havn't gotten many under their belt yet. It's always nice to know your neighbors, and let them get to know you. Checked some of our known buck trails where they cross our roads and nothing moving around much yet. A hunter must stay on top of the sign to be consistently successful.


----------



## shakey gizzard

True definition of an outdoorsman! Thanks for sharin!


----------



## PAE

This is the coolest thing i've seen yet. That is what it's about.


----------



## cr00241

I know this is an old thread but it was nice to see all the pictures from years past. 

A lot of good times and good bucks taken!


----------



## Joe Brandon

Wow this is a great thread!!! Have enjoyed the pictures as much as the stories.


----------



## jtexaslonestar

I really enjoyed all of the pictures, but putting the words to each was what kept me engaged! I keep pictures of many if not everything I kill, but I am compelled to put them in an album and put descriptions to them. Thank goodness that digitals have that timestamp because I don't remember all of the dates. Thank you for sharing these! So many great stories!


----------



## Bucky T

I flipped through every page!  An amazing hunting career!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Blackston

He's a predator  wow   !!!!!!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

A heck of a hunter & outdoorsman. Thanks for sharing your journey thru the years.


----------



## Michael F Sights

Great Pictures, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hawken2222

I really enjoyed this thread.  I loved the pictures and the stories.  Thanks for posting everything up!


----------

